# What is best for gaining mass?



## zyzzzbrah (Jul 10, 2014)

What is better for gaining mass

Split workout or up/lw workout?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 10, 2014)

Squats.
Deads.
Get busy.


----------



## zyzzzbrah (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah doing those always 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 11, 2014)

Heavy compound movements off gear.  Lighter weight higher reps on gear.  That's one theory anyway.


----------



## zyzzzbrah (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UKanabolic Rep (Jul 16, 2014)

Splitting helps insure all workouts are good.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

OldSkool said:


> Squats.
> Deads.
> Get busy.



This


----------



## Machmood (Aug 20, 2014)

Are you enhanced?? Progressive overload is key, even if using gear. People don't realize part of the gains acquired while on are due to the massive strength increase. A non user can't do volume AND have progressive overload, so they sacrifice some volume and increase frequency to be able to progress. A user can use tons of volume AND STILL GAIN STRENGTH, which results in big size gains


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Aug 20, 2014)

Consistent diet an a few weekly cheat meals,but not over board


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Machmood said:


> Are you enhanced?? Progressive overload is key, even if using gear. People don't realize part of the gains acquired while on are due to the massive strength increase. A non user can't do volume AND have progressive overload, so they sacrifice some volume and increase frequency to be able to progress. A user can use tons of volume AND STILL GAIN STRENGTH, which results in big size gains



Im not sure I understood you here.  Would you mind re-phrasing it?  Not trying to be weird or a dick or anything, I just didn't quite follow what exactly you meant


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2014)

> "Too many guys are looking for the right program instead of just "Smashing F*cking Weights."


----------



## Machmood (Aug 21, 2014)

Rayjay1 said:


> Im not sure I understood you here.  Would you mind re-phrasing it?  Not trying to be weird or a dick or anything, I just didn't quite follow what exactly you meant



 simply put AAS makes you stronger so you get bigger.  What I was saying above is natural lifters can't lift with tons of volume and get progressively stronger.  Tney have to sacrifice volume. When someone juices tney don't have to sacrifice anythig. They will get stronger no matter what they do. So it makes sense to do crazy volume, your getting stimulus from volume AND your getting stronger. A natural lifter is always sacrificing something to improve on something else


----------



## Bigjim5 (Aug 21, 2014)

Volume is a much less relevant requisite to getting stronger then sheer progressive overload. Volume builds muscle.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Aug 21, 2014)

There are 2 types of hypertrophy as far we know ; 1. Sarcoplasmic 2. Myofribril. Sarcoplasmic basically occurs due to volume training as the muscles store more nutrients and fluid within the muscle cell(i.e. Sarcoplasm. This is common in body building type training.  And it's actually not all that necessary to get stronger. It's actually time under tension that's a major contributing factor. Although lifting heavier weight, overtime, with the same TUT equals a higher volume. So it does contribute for sure. But increasing 1-5 rm actually will use a completely different energy pathway and the muscle fibers will actually thicken to meet the demands of progressive overload. The nervous system actually gets more efficient by stimulating new motor units(nerves and the musle fiber it innervates)  allowing the muscle to contract harder because of the increase in motor unit recruitment. The size that is gained from this is no where near what can be gained through volume training because there are different muscle types of muscle fibers. Some get strong and thick others get big and bulky without increasing their ability to contract with additional force. 
I hope I didn't say too much but this stuff is very interesting to me and I like to share what I've learned. I'm also open to learning is anyone had anything that may contradict my statements.


----------



## zyzzzbrah (Sep 11, 2014)

Great advice bro!


----------



## JG160 (Sep 12, 2014)

Compound lifts. Heavy. Each major lift once a week.  Dead lift, bench press, squat, shoulder press.  I like 2 days on 1 day off. Get some cardio in to.  Low intensity.  Fast walk at incline on treadmill for example.  It will help keep fat gain at bay and help with nutrient delivery.  Also will increase appetite.  
Oh and diet obv.


----------



## zyzzzbrah (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah i thought the same with heavy compounds, do them all once a week. I already eating healthy and a lot around 3000 cal


----------



## frostyguy (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm a bit allergic to people saying stuff like "You gotta do over 8 reps" or whatever. My thing is; everyone is different. You're just going to have to try something and see how it works for you. I don't think there is an optimal training method that's the best for everyone at all times, it all depends on the individual. I find that the best training is the one you enjoy, because that's the one that you're going to stick to. Results comes over years, not by having optimal training methods for 2 months and then giving up.


----------



## sp0211 (Oct 8, 2014)

It is prudent to separate the two factors discussed herein; that is, the  distinction between physiological fact or reality (the science of  muscle hypertrophy and CNS activity, among others), and that of  psychological or mental phenomena.  I listen to myself when i train, I  do what feels right, while at the same time attempting to work in the  facts or knowledge base of possible effective training.

Aside  from this, proper nutrition and volume eating (not training, though that  is significant) is what has personally turned my frame from its  ectomorph disposition, progressively forward.


----------



## zyzzzbrah (Oct 10, 2014)

Good advice bro!


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 11, 2014)

Split training is the way to go i feel.  Train each muscle once a week.


----------



## powerlifter83 (Oct 11, 2014)

aminoman74 said:


> Split training is the way to go i feel.  Train each muscle once a week.


Only 1x/week?? Is this geared or no? I train each muscle group 2x/6days with a day off each week.  I do this when running gear and do 1 heavy day and one heavy volume day.  

Just my .02


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 13, 2014)

There's no magic combo I feel, but the basic still produce results......Over the years I've learned what works and what doesn't...........Still have to shock the muscle change things up............My best results come from maxing one group a month, but doing 85% max for low reps then lowering weight till failure.....just got to find what works best for you.............good hunting


----------



## papersteroidguy (Mar 30, 2015)

Squats, deads, OHP, bench. They're all great for gaining mass.


----------

